
Functional programming and unreasonable expectations  - edw519
http://blog.woobling.org/2009/11/functional-programming-and-unreasonable.html
======
jganetsk
_Another reason I like it so much is that purely functional software tends to
be more reliable. Joe Armstrong of Erlang fame makes that point in an
excellent talk much better than I could ever hope to._

Erlang is not purely functional. Not even remotely.

~~~
mbrubeck
Erlang is not a pure language, but it does have language and library features
that make it easy to write purely functonal code.

~~~
nothingmuch
Exactly.

It's funny how commenters keep clinging to Erlang as if I said it was purely
functional, when I'm actually talking about writing purely functional Perl
(and to the extent that it's possible, C).

Oh well.

